# ...P... d'étrennes !!!!!!!



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2005)

Je ne sais pas si c'est aussi la coutume chez vous, mais chez nous en Belgique, le mois de janvier est traditionnellement réservé aux étrennes !!!  
Du facteur aux éboueurs en passant par la concierge, tout le monde vous souhaite la bonne année avec empressement en attendant fébrilement la petite enveloppe que vous n'aurez pas manqué de préparer en cette occasion... :rateau: 
L'occasion en effet de remercier les gens sympas qui vous auront rendu service tout au long de l'année et de se venger des autres qui vous pourrissent l'existence durant chaque jour que Dieu fait...  
Cette année fut un grand cru étant donné qu'elle m'a donné l'occasion de découvrir, sinon de re-découvrir que ma mère avait un sacré sens de l'humour...   
Depuis environ 10 ans, elle avait le même facteur ... un gars comme on n'en fait plus, qui lui portait sa retraite en liquide à domicile, qui lui réglait ses petits tracas postaux en un tour de main, et qui était toujours prêt à rendre service en passant chez le boulanger ou chez le boucher lorsque j'étais absent ...  
Hélas, trois fois hélas, il a pris sa pension en mars 2004 et a été remplacé par une petite furie casquettée pour qui l'uniforme est plus un signe d'autorité que de dévouement à la cause publique ... plus de pension en liquide, plus de petits services, plus de causette devant une bonne Leffe, plus rien ... à part le courrier qui est plus jeté que déposé dans la boîte aux lettres...  
Dans la rue ou habite ma mère, elles sont 5 ou 6 retraitées à subir le même sort ... alors, quand est venu le temps des étrennes, elles se sont concertées ... la plus valide a été chercher un petit cactus bien vert et bien piquant pour 1 ou 2 euros, elles l'ont bien emballé, ajouté un superbe papier d'emballage, entouré d'un superbe noeud multicolore et terminé d'une étiquette portant le nom des généreuses donatrices ainsi que la mention "merci pour votre gentillesse"     
Quand ma mère m'en a parlé avec un petit sourire malicieux, j'ai trouvé ça un peu "puéril" ... maintenant, avec quelques jours de recul, je me surprends à chercher un magasin de cactus parce que j'ai quelques petits cadeaux à faire aussi .....     
 :love:


----------



## Original-VLM (11 Janvier 2005)

Yeah, faut bien que les ancêtres délirent


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

superbe


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est aussi la coutume chez vous, mais chez nous en Belgique, le mois de janvier est traditionnellement réservé aux étrennes !!!
> ...Hélas, trois fois hélas, il a pris sa pension en mars 2004 et a été remplacé par une petite furie casquettée pour qui l'uniforme est plus un signe d'autorité que de dévouement à la cause publique ... maintenant, avec quelques jours de recul, je me surprends à chercher un magasin de cactus parce que j'ai quelques petits cadeaux à faire aussi .....
> :love:


Bravo les mamans !    

Ici dans la région parisienne, facteurs, pompiers, éboueurs ont entamé une sorte de course pour être les premiers à la distribution. Les premiers sont passés à la Toussaint ! J'ai dit que j'avais déjà donné et qu'ils devraient passer en 2005... avant le 14 juillet ! (fête nationale)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Janvier 2005)

Bravo Thebig, excellente anecdote     :love: 

Nous avons, ici,  la chance d'avoir un facteur TRES sympa également... c'est très utile parfois (pour les recommandés à la c...)   
Ceci dit, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les enfants l'appellent "PAPA" ?? ....    :mouais:  :rateau: 

Petit hommage en passant...  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Les premiers sont passés à la Toussaint !


    
Chez nous, faut pas leur raconter d'histoires : les éboueurs tiennent des listes des numéros de  maisons chez qui ils n'ont rien eu ... t'as intérêt à ce que tes sacs soient bien triés et ficelés sinon c'est l'amende assurée ...   :love: 
ps : et c'est pas des rigolos !!!! :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> maintenant, avec quelques jours de recul, je me surprends à chercher un magasin de cactus parce que j'ai quelques petits cadeaux à faire aussi .....
> :love:



Tu peux aussi essayer avant des oursins : l'avantage, c'est que, si l'heureux récipiendaire oublie d'ouvrir le paquet, le paquet se rappelle à lui au bout de quelques jours.


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Dans la rue ou habite ma mère, elles sont 5 ou 6 retraitées à subir le même sort ... alors, quand est venu le temps des étrennes, elles se sont concertées ... la plus valide a été chercher un petit cactus bien vert et bien piquant pour 1 ou 2 euros, elles l'ont bien emballé, ajouté un superbe papier d'emballage, entouré d'un superbe noeud multicolore et terminé d'une étiquette portant le nom des généreuses donatrices ainsi que la mention "merci pour votre gentillesse"


Dans la famille Zebig je voudrais la grand-mère. :love:


----------



## krystof (11 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> et qui était toujours prêt à rendre service en passant



Méfie-toi de tes propos thebig. Ça peut prêter à confusion.

C'est vrai que ces hommes en costumes...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

Original-VLM a dit:
			
		

> Yeah, faut bien que les ancêtres délirent


 Comment tu parle de thebig  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Méfie-toi de tes propos thebig. Ça peut prêter à confusion.


Continue comme ça, et c'est "à contusion" que ça va prêter !!!!!!!     :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu parle de thebig  :love:


Tiens ! v'la mon héritier qui se pointe !!!!! Tu viens pour tes étrennes ???    :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! v'la mon héritier qui se pointe !!!!! Tu viens pour tes étrennes ???    :love:



Je sens qu'il va rester chocolat (il peut faire chou  blanc aussi, mais franchement pour des étrennes...)


----------



## Macounette (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est sympa comme coutume, les étrennes.
 Chez nous ça n'existe pas. En tout cas pas dans les villes suisse-allemandes 
 Moi, mon facteur, c'est à peine s'il me dit bonjour lorsque je le salue. Pourtant je ne lui ai rien fait  Et de toute manière ils changent presque tous les mois. :hein:

 A part ça, on voit d'où TheBig tient son sens de l'humour.  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

TheBig, tu es grand...  :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> TheBig, tu es grand...  :love:



Non, pas tant que ça, mais là, c'est parce qu'il est monté sur la cuvette des chiottes pour planquer ses IP sauvages dans la niche de kernic et panel


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas tant que ça, mais là, c'est parce qu'il est monté sur la cuvette des chiottes pour planquer ses IP sauvages dans la niche de kernic et panel



Ouais, au fait, TheBig, tu postes depuis où là...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, au fait, TheBig, tu postes depuis où là...


...ben de mon ordi, mon fer à repasser n'est pas encore équipé !!!!!     
Non sérieux, je poste depuis l'endroit habituel ... pas du bunker !!!   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ben de mon ordi, mon fer à repasser n'est pas encore équipé !!!!!
> Non sérieux, je poste depuis l'endroit habituel ... pas du bunker !!!   :love:




Ok, tiens nous au courant quand ça va couper...  :love:


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

énorme le coût du cactus. 

je trouve ça sympathique les étrennes...tiens, faudra que je fasse le tour de l'immeuble...après tout, c'est moi qui vais déposer à la poubelle les pubs rejetées par les autres dans ma boite aux lettres


----------



## loustic (11 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> énorme le coût du cactus.


Le coût, le cou, le coup ???


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le coût, le cou, le coup ???


 Ben c'est vrai quoi, c'est cher le cactus.


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> énorme le coût du cactus.
> 
> ..


 
  Ben non, 1 ou 2 euros, c'est pas cher...  
  

 [edit]Arf© !!!   Transmission de pensée !  [/edit]


----------



## poildep (11 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> [edit]Arf© !!!   Transmission de pensée !  [/edit]


C'est pas la première fois, mon marco.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

eh, Zebig : il faut que ta maman (et ses copines) fasse(nt) attention à ce que le facteur ne lui (leur) chie pas dans la boite à lettre...ça s'est vu ça  ......................


----------



## macmarco (11 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas la première fois, mon marco.


 
  Effectivement, ça s'rait même plutôt une habitude !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

moi aussi je voudrait entrer dans le service 'pubique' (esthéticienne), sans 'L', pour avoir des étrennes...


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! v'la mon héritier qui se pointe !!!!! Tu viens pour tes étrennes ???    :love:


 Ma foi... :rose:
Mais pas d'argent (de toute façon je le récupérerai plus tard ) c'est vulgaire. 
Un coup de boule par contre... 

[Edit]Et un grand bravo à LucG qui signe son 7777ème message  [/edit]


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi j'aime bien les cactus !  :love: 

   Si j'avais été cette factrice, ben j'aurais été ravie , moi tout c'qui pique (sauf la barbe naissante  ) j'aime bien :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> eh, Zebig : il faut que ta maman (et ses copines) fasse(nt) attention à ce que le facteur ne lui (leur) chie pas dans la boite à lettre...ça s'est vu ça  ......................



Faudra pas s'étonner s'ils sont en congé maladie pour cause de tour de reins après ça. Y a pas à dire : ils sont forts ces belges !


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Le coût, le cou, le coup ???


 
oh...p****n, merde heu... 


non, en fait, c'est fait exprès, sinon j'aurais pas mis l'émoticon...

 


(pfiou, ils laissent rien passer...)


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> eh, Zebig : il faut que ta maman (et ses copines) fasse(nt) attention à ce que le facteur ne lui (leur) chie pas dans la boite à lettre...ça s'est vu ça  ......................


 
des détails techniques?

parce que là, tu vois, j'arrive pas à visuliser...


----------



## Nexka (11 Janvier 2005)

Arfff trop fort  :love:  :love: Bravo à ta moman...   


D'ailleurs ça me rappelle que j'ai oublié de filer les etrennes à mon gardien...  :hein:  :mouais: Ca sera une bouteille de champagne, j'ai des cousins qui en font un délicieux  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

Ma mère est comme ça aussi et je l'adore


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est aussi la coutume chez vous,....



tu est bien le fils de ta mere        :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Tigrou a dit:
			
		

> eh, Zebig : il faut que ta maman (et ses copines) fasse(nt) attention à ce que le facteur ne lui (leur) chie pas dans la boite à lettre...ça s'est vu ça  ......................



    Pas de danger pour ça !!! Il faudrait que la furie casquettée en camionnette ait un petit c.... !!! Or, après zieutage circonstancié (j'allais dire circonstanchié !  ), ce n'est vraiment pas le cas... :rateau:  :rateau: 
Et au cas où (régime ou autre), pour faire face à toute éventualité, j'ai conseillé à ma mère d'installer ce style de cactus dans sa boîte aux lettres :






    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Euh ! Pour répondre à d'innombrables messages privés qui viennent de faire exploser ma boîte à mels, je vous prie de bien vouloir prendre note de la réponse commune :

NON ! Je n'ai pas le même cactus disponible sans les piquants !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> NON ! Je n'ai pas le même cactus disponible sans les piquants !!!!!!!!!!!!


Quoique ...   ... en y réfléchissant, j'ai bien quelque chose qui ressemble mais il n'est pas vert ... et c'est pas un cactus non plus !!!!!   :rateau:      :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quoique ...   ... en y réfléchissant, j'ai bien quelque chose qui ressemble mais *il n'est pas vert*  ... et c'est pas un cactus non plus !!!!!   :rateau:      :rose:



Ben quoi... c'est bien aussi en vert ! ... non ?  :rateau:     :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi... c'est bien aussi en vert ! ... non ?  :rateau:     :rose:


Euh ! oui et non en fait ! ..... le vert étant la couleur de l'espérance, j'ai un peu peur qu'elle(s) ne soi(en)t décue(s) par après... :rateau:  :rateau: 
ps : tu as remarqué mon optimisme dans la phrase ci-dessus : j'ai même prévu le cas où elles seraient plusieurs !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! oui et non en fait ! ..... le vert étant la couleur de l'espérance, j'ai un peu peur qu'elle(s) ne soi(en)t décue(s) par après... :rateau:  :rateau:
> ps : tu as remarqué mon optimisme dans la phrase ci-dessus : j'ai même prévu le cas où elles seraient plusieurs !!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Bon ! s'il vous plaît on arrête les MP agressifs et tonitruants maintenant !  

NON, ça n'existe pas en plusieurs tailles !
NON, je ne sais pas à quoi sert la 3ième petite boule du bas !
NON, on ne peut pas le replier pour le mettre dans un sac à mains !
NON, la ceinture n'est pas livrée avec !
NON, il n'est pas motorisé ...! (un cactus motorisé maintenant...   )
NON, il n'y a pas de logement pour des piles !

ps pour Nexka et Lorna : j'ai effacé vos MP avant de les lire !!!!! moralité oblige !!!


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! s'il vous plaît on arrête les MP agressifs et tonitruants maintenant !
> 
> *ps pour Nexka et Lorna* : j'ai effacé vos MP avant de les lire !!!!! moralité oblige !!!



     ces jeunettes bien toutes les mêmes...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ces jeunettes bien toutes les mêmes...


... en plus, c'est quand même un forum sérieux ici !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ps pour Nexka et Lorna : j'ai effacé vos MP avant de les lire !!!!! moralité oblige !!!



Et après ça vient osé poster ça sur les forums...



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> les zizis  on s'en fout



:hein:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et après ça vient osé poster ça sur les forums...



Oh ! My Gode !!!!

...faut quand même du culot hein !!!!!!    
 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...faut quand même du culot hein !!!!!!
> :love:



Non, mais ouais, quand même... Moi j'te dis... y a des fess... enfin des...  (enfin je me comprends)... qui se perdent...   

 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Ouais ! Tu constateras aussi qu'elles ne sont pas là ... hein !!! Honteuses qu'elles doivent être en ce moment !!!!!   
Tiens, je ne sais pas ce qui me retient....!!!!  
 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Tu constateras aussi qu'elles ne sont pas là ... hein !!! Honteuses qu'elles doivent être en ce moment !!!!!
> Tiens, je ne sais pas ce qui me retient....!!!!
> :love:



Leurs maris respectifs sont probablement en train de leur mettre... une bonne râclée méritée... Non mais...      :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Ouais ! Bien fait !!!!  
...ça minaude, ça minaude et à la première occasion ça s'envoie en l'air avec spyro !!!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... en plus, c'est quand même un forum sérieux ici !!!!!


 
 J'avais lu un sérum foireux....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! My Gode !!!!
> 
> ...faut quand même du culot hein !!!!!!
> :love:


 

     Du culot je sais pas ... 







     Zebig, été 2003 ... 

     PS1 : non il ne l'a pas en plusieurs tailles
     PS2 : oui c'est impressionnant mais comme on dit qui s'y frotte s'y pique :sick: (c'est sa femme qui me l'a dit !   depuis on l'appelle _"l'hérissonne" )_

    PS3 : faut pas venir me titiller l'trident moi !   
      PS4 : elle est où la charte déjà ? 
  PS5 : je sais pas si il existe des femmes fakir, la seule solution pour toi zebig !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Du culot je sais pas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Du culot je sais pas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 L'archiviste a fait des émules on dirait


----------



## Macounette (12 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Du culot je sais pas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 morte de rire     :love:


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... en plus, c'est quand même un forum sérieux ici !!!!!


_*fou rire incontrolable*_



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça minaude, ça minaude et à la première occasion ça s'envoie en l'air avec spyro !!!!


Hmmmfffffffffffffffff
_  *soupir*_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2005)

Arrrrghhhhhhhhh !!!!!!        
Pfffff !!!


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2005)

TheBig (c'est le cas de le dire !!) :love: 







  Je te laisse trouver les préservatifs...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

Allez ZeBig :love:  ! fais pas la tête !!!  

  mais non ils se moquent pas de toi ... on t'aime comme tu es tu sais :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> TheBig (c'est le cas de le dire !!) :love:
> 
> Je te laisse trouver les préservatifs...



j'avais lu "je te laisse trouer les préservatifs"


----------



## gKatarn (12 Janvier 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Zebig, été 2003 ...


 
 Hum, en formes Zebig et sévèrement burné


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arrrrghhhhhhhhh !!!!!!
> Pfffff !!!


 
  Houla  j'avais pas vu ça !!! 


  t'es fâché ...? :affraid:


  Bon  adieu les zamis, je crois que ma dernière heure a sonné


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ! Tu constateras aussi qu'elles ne sont pas là ... hein !!! Honteuses qu'elles doivent être en ce moment !!!!!
> Tiens, je ne sais pas ce qui me retient....!!!!
> :love:



1- De toute façon je m'en fou j'en ai déjà un (sans les épines et motorisé...  Mais bon pas vert mais bleu  :hein:  )
2- Je trouve ça petit petit de m'attaquer alors que je suis maaaalaaaade aujourd'hui   
3- Tu aurais vraiment dut lire mon MP avant de le jeter    Tu risques vraiment de le regretter   
4- Ce sont des cours de vol!!!!   Pour apprendre à piloter *TON* Macgécoptère...


----------



## Spyro (12 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> 4- Ce sont des cours de vol!!!!   Pour apprendre à piloter *TON* Macgécoptère...


AH mais pour moi c'est bien plus que des cours de vol :love: :love: :love: 

  :rose:

_*re-soupir*_


----------



## Nexka (12 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> AH mais pour moi c'est bien plus que des cours de vol :love: :love: :love:
> 
> :rose:
> 
> _*re-soupir*_



Vi vi  :love:  :love: Mais chhhhttt  :hein: Il est pas sencé le savoir


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Vi vi  :love:  :love: Mais chhhhttt  :hein: Il est pas sencé le savoir


 
 Mouahahahahahaha !!! 
 Pardon ! :rose:


----------



## Amok (13 Janvier 2005)

D'un autre côté, c'est pas con ce coup des étrennes ! Je vais faire le tour de mes clients demain en essayant de leur refiler le calendrier que les pompiers (là j'avoue c'est un mauvais exemple), facteurs et autres m'ont "vendu". 





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi tout c'qui pique (sauf la barbe naissante  ) j'aime bien :love:



N'aies crainte, j'ai vu ! Cela se paiera !


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! My Gode


C'est pas le tien :affraid:
C'est celui d'une des MacGettes ​


----------

